# WANTED: Ocean One Bronze



## Stuart2103 (Feb 22, 2017)

View Advert


*WANTED: Ocean One Bronze*

Hello!

Looking for a Steinhart Ocean One Bronze with DARK brown bezel if anyone has one for sale?

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-1-bronze.html




*Advertiser*

Stuart2103



*Date*

06/10/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£9,999.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

